# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Программы для посетителей Веб сайтов

## web-soft

Полагаю наш проект сможет заинтересовать  Вас, т.К. Он создан с мыслью дать всестороннюю информацию по всем полезными интернет программам, существующим на данный момент. Множество посетителей на протяжении нескольких лет предпочитают наш проект как источник информации об веб софте. Неудивительно - мы постарались собрать полную инфо о соотв. Качественных программах. Созданием ресурса MetrSofta.InFo мы работали над достижением одной лишь цели - сформировать полезный проект для выбора приложений, которые имеют возможность раскрыть весь потенциал интернета. Обширное развитие веб повлияло и на создателей программ. Все больше утилит бойко взаимодействуют с веб-сервисами. На нашем сайте выложены приложения, основное назначение которых работа с интернет протоколами и сервисами или предоставление сервисов непосредственно из веб (см. Категорию "онлайн"). Не сомневаюсь, что, наш сайт имеет все возможности стать отправной точкой при выборе качественного софта для постановки и решения многих задач различных направлений и неодинаковой меры сложности. Предлагаем посетить ресурс, где все представленные программы имеют прямое отношение к веб. Если Вам нужен надежный софт для работы с сетевыми проектами зайдите на указанный проект, здесь есть из чего выбрать. Например, Софт WinGuard Pro. Закрывает паролем файлы и директории. Закрывает паролем программы - в Free версии стандартный набор программ, в Premium стандартный + любые на выбор

----------

